# Morph Identification: Leopard Gecko



## Know Reptiles (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome:,


Some may remember me a while back discussing I like to go onto breeding leopard geckos and so today I finally got round to taking some good photos of him.

I believe his a normal but after some other opinions please if could, thank you :2thumb:





































Thanks to all who comment, comments are greatly appreciated :2thumb:


----------



## Know Reptiles (Apr 3, 2010)

Anyone got any opinions on whether he a normal or normal mixed with something else ?? 

Much help if you could post your opinion


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

Lovely big chunky leo :flrt::flrt:

Looks like a high yellow to me but i could be wrong lol


----------



## Know Reptiles (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you very much. Nice to hear "Chunky" as I wasn't sure whether he was alittle too thin or too fat. :2thumb:

Feel free to give your opinions please


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Hes a good weight and I would say normal with strong stripe influence. Any chance of a baby pic so I can see if he is a stripe for you?


----------



## Know Reptiles (Apr 3, 2010)

Sorry I got mixed up with the photos as we first had one with kripton so the place took that one back and replaced him/her with a sub adult which is now our with Leo (My choose his name) in that photo. So unfortually we don't have any photos.

If I was to breed I got recommended to use the "Leopard Gecko morph calculator". So just had a look at the "Leopard Gecko Browser" whihch found the following photo:











This is apparantly so "Aberrant" which look pretty much identical to mine, so could this be what morph it is ?


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

Aberrent just refers to the pattern, not the actual morph, I would agree with nuttybabez, normal with stripe influence : victory:


----------



## Know Reptiles (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you very much for your help :2thumb:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

ye hes a normal stripe pattern


----------



## Know Reptiles (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you very much :2thumb: I'm sure i'll have some questions coming up soon :2thumb:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

I'd have to go with Hypo(With track line), A fairly common thing in Hypo where the a row of spot follow the spine line.


----------



## Know Reptiles (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you for your help once again.

I've tried having a go at using the "The leopard Gecko Morph Calculator" which what ever changed the female section the offspring would all be 100% normal carrying the het gene.

Is this true ?

If so any ideas what short of female I could go for to breed with the male shown in the pictures of the opening comment of thread ?

Many thanks Matt.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Know Reptiles said:


> image
> 
> This is apparantly so "Aberrant" which look pretty much identical to mine, so could this be what morph it is ?


 
This is a Reverse striped leo, 










The other leo in qestion is a Banded leo with a Track line(Row of spots following the spine line).


----------



## Know Reptiles (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for your help. I'm only new to understanding the concept of morphs as so many things to look out for lol :2thumb:


----------

